# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zzKey Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.5, warm-up!!! An avalanche is coming

## mohamed73

*zzKey Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.5, warm-up!!! An avalanche is coming*  *Many new Huawei cdma models added. more IMEI repair added for free, and more...*    *Now if you think in Huawei you Mean zZ-KEY DONGLE... why???* *- Huawei Android CDMA (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Android Flashing (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Android Tablet (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*   *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* *Huawei CDMA C8150 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Huawei CDMA C8511 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Huawei CDMA C8512 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Huawei CDMA C8600 - Orinoquia C8600 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Huawei CDMA M860 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Ascend G510 - Orange Daytona (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) - All World FIRST Ascend G525 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) - All World FIRST U8951 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) - All World FIRST*  *- Now FREE IMEI repair in zZKey also for:* Ascend G300 - U8815 - U8818
Ascend G301 - U8816 - MTC VIVA
Ascend P1 TD - T9200
Ascend Y201 - U8666
Ascend Y201 Pro - U8666E - U8666N
U8665 - ATT Fusion 2
-----------------------------   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT*
1- @hammerly -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @m&s -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @lerouxito -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please contact us*  *You want free zZKey credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module here, and you will be next winner!!!*
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

